# Rohr vs. Röhre



## bearded

Guten Tag allerseits

Es ist für mich oft schwer, im Deutschen zwischen beiden obigen Begriffen zu unterscheiden.  Ich weiß zwar , dass beide _pipe/tube _(ital. _tubo_) bedeuten können, aber ganz austauschbar sind die zwei Wörter offenbar nicht.
Im Beitrag eines deutschen Mitglieds war jüngst von einer ''geplatzten Röhre'' die Rede. Hätte man stattdessen ebensogut von einem ''geplatzten Rohr'' sprechen können? 
  Jenen, die mir die feinen Nuancen zwischen Rohr und Röhre erläutern werden, möchte ich schon im Voraus danken.


----------



## Alemanita

Ganz allgemein und spontan gesagt:
ein Rohr ist größer als eine Röhre, daher spricht man von einem Wasserrohr und von einer Harnröhre.
Aber warte mal lieber die Spezialisten ab.
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Demiurg

Alemanita said:


> Ganz allgemein und spontan gesagt:
> ein Rohr ist größer als eine Röhre, daher spricht man von einem Wasserrohr und von einer Harnröhre.



Na ja, man spricht auch bei einem Kernspintomographen von einer "Röhre" und da passt immerhin ein Mensch rein. 
Oder Tunnelröhren ...

Wenn es im technischen Sinne um den Transport von Flüssigkeiten oder Gasen geht, würde ich immer "Rohr" (oder "Leitung") verwenden, also auch "geplatztes Rohr".


----------



## Alemanita

Demiurg said:


> Na ja, man spricht auch bei einem Kernspintomographen von einer "Röhre" und da passt immerhin ein Mensch rein.
> Oder Tunnelröhren ...



Ja, und man spricht auch von der Ofenröhre ... durch die keine Flüssigkeit fließt und die mehr dick als lang ist ... aber diese wollte ich erste einmal außen vor lassen, sonst kommt man von Höcksken auf Stöcksken.
Grüße.


----------



## Alemanita

Demiurg said:


> Wenn es im technischen Sinne um den Transport von Flüssigkeiten oder Gasen geht, würde ich immer "Rohr" (oder "Leitung") verwenden, also auch "geplatztes Rohr".



Was machen wir dann mit "Harnröhre"?

P.S.: Unter "geplatzte Röhre" finde ich bei der bekanntesten Suchmaschine hauptsächlich Meldungen über die geplatzte Leuchtstoffröhre in einem Sonnenstudio, abgesehen von Beiträgen von 1814 und 1815, unter anderem.


----------



## bearded

Alemanita said:


> Unter ''geplatzte Röhre" finde ich


Worauf ich mich bezog:  (#2)  Das müsste ihm vor Schreck alle Sicherungen raushauen.


----------



## Alemanita

Ach so, da geht es um Raumfahrzeuge. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie die angetrieben werden. Vielleicht ein Star-Trek-Spezialist?


Aus Wikipedia, Staustrahltriebwerk (war vielleicht im Jahr 1979, als die Geschichte geschrieben wurden, aktuell):
Das Staustrahltriebwerk besteht im Wesentlichen aus einer Röhre, die an der Eintrittsöffnung als Diffusor ausgebildet ist. Ein Konus, dessen Durchmesser in Richtung der Luftströmung zunimmt, bildet mit der Röhrenwandung für den Luftstrom eine Verengung und sorgt damit für eine Verringerung der (relativen) Strömungsgeschwindigkeit; der Druck steigt, die Luft wird komprimiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Röhren sind auch elektronische Bauelemente, die aber heute nur noch in Ausnahmefällen verwendet werden.
Ofenröhre - darin wird gebacken und gebraten.
Ofenrohr - führt zum Schornstein.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Ofenröhre - darin wird gebacken und gebraten.



Ich kenne auch noch die Begriffe Backofen, Backröhre, oder einfach nur Röhre für den Garraum eines Herdes.

Auch der Ausdruck _in die Röhre gucken_ bezieht sich auf die Ofenröhre.

Im Allgemeinen unterscheide ich _Rohre_ von _Röhren_ an ihrem Durchmesser. Außerdem sind alle Leitungen der Hausinstallation _Rohre_ (Gas-, Wasser-, Abwasser-, Heizungsrohre).

Etymologisch ist _Röhre_ eine Zugehörigkeitsbildung zu _Rohr_ und bezeichnete (lt. Kluge) einst Schilfstengel (die heute _Rohr_ genannt werden oder _Röhricht_).

Eine einfache Formel dafür, was als _Rohr_ und was als _Röhre_ zu bezeichnen ist wirst du wohl nicht finden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Alemanita said:


> (war vielleicht im Jahr 1979, als die Geschichte geschrieben wurden, aktuell):


Die Geschichte stammt (wie angegeben  , siehe hier: Das müsste ihm vor Schreck alle Sicherungen raushauen ) aus dem Jahr 1955. (Die von mir zitierte Ausgabe ist allerdings von 1979.) Gemeint ist:
Elektronenröhre – Wikipedia
wie Hutschi schon erwähnt hatte (


Hutschi said:


> Röhren sind auch elektronische Bauelemente, die aber heute nur noch in Ausnahmefällen verwendet werden.


)

Diese Röhren wurden von den _Transistoren_ abgelöst. Vielleicht kennst du noch den Begriff ›Transistorradio‹.


----------



## Hutschi

Unterschiede wesentlicher Art gibt es auch in der _*übertragenen Bedeutung:*_

Musst du den ganzen Tag in die Röhre gucken? (Flimmerkiste, Fernseher, Übertragung von Bildröhre auf den Fernseher)
--.
Eine andere Bedeutung: In die Röhre gucken=leer ausgehen
---
Das Rohr wurde auch synonym für Flinte verwendet - auch für den Rohrstock.

Viele Bedeutungen findest Du hier: Synonym für Rohr | Bedeutung, Antonym, Fremdwort, Gegenteil und hier: Synonym für Röhre | Bedeutung, Antonym, Fremdwort, Gegenteil


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Nachtrag: Ich hab noch mal nachgeschaut. Es kam/kommt wohl nicht häufig vor, dass eine Elektronenröhre platzt. Wahrscheinlich waren also eher ›durchgebrannte‹ Röhren gemeint. Aber auch geplatzte Röhren gab es wohl, zumindest bei so genannten Beveridge-Särgen:


> Leider bin ich aber mit den Beveridge-Boxen nicht glücklich geworden, weil die unten eingebauten Röhrenendstufen zu windig gebaut waren und alle paar Monate *eine Röhre platzte*. Ich hatte Harold Beveridge einmal in Santa Monica im sonnigen Kalifornien besucht und mir einen kompletten Röhrensatz von dort mitgebracht. Aber als der verbraucht war, war ich die Probleme leid und habe die Boxen an einer Nostalgiker und Radiobastler verkauft. […] Ich weine den „Särgen” keine Träne nach, sondern bedaure nur, daß sie mich viel Geld gekostet hatten.
> Visaton Diskussionsforum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen -  Scuhe Schaltbild Actel Cubus


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Es gibt einige feste Wendungen: 

Wasser*rohr*bruch
Zähl*rohr* 
Schilf*rohr*
Ofen*rohr* - ich hatte bis zum Lesen obiger Beiträge nie von "Ofenröhre" gehört und wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, da "Röhre" zu sagen. 

Dagegen: 

Ich muss in die *Röhre* (=zum CT/MRT)
in die *Röhre *gucken


----------



## Hutschi

Bei uns gab es den festen Ausdruck: Braten in der Röhre (Beispiel: Steck mal den Braten in die Röhre. Steht der Braten schon in der Röhre?)


----------



## Alemanita

Bearded: auf Wiktionary findet man unter Rohr und Röhre viele Beispiele; vielleicht hilft Dir das auch ein wenig, den Unterschied klarer zu bekommen.

Übrigens, da Hutschi den Braten in der Röhre erwähnt hat: das ist auch ein (für mich) ziemlich ordinärer Ausdruck für: schwanger sein.


----------



## bearded

Euch allen nochmals vielen Dank für die interessanten und hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Hutschi den Braten in der Röhre erwähnt hat: das ist auch ein (für mich) ziemlich ordinärer Ausdruck für: schwanger sein.


Vor allem "_einen Braten in die Röhre schieben_" ist ziemlich ordinär für "schwängern". 

Seltsamerweise scheint aber ein "bun in the oven" im Englischen eher der Ausdruck wohlgesonnener alter Damen zu sein...


----------



## Hutschi

> "... _einen Braten in die Röhre schieben_"


 Für "schwängern" bzw. "schwanger sein" (im anderen Beitrag) haben wir das nie verwendet. Das kannte ich nicht. Ich kannte es nur im wörtlichen Sinn - der Braten kommt in die Ofenröhre zum Braten bzw. schmoren.
Es klingt aber auch im übertragenen Sinne idiomatisch.

Im übertragenen Sinn kannte ich nur "Teufelsbraten/Satansbraten" -- für einen durchtriebenen Jungen oder Burschen, wobei es je nach Kontext negativ oder positiv sein kann.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Ich weiß zwar , dass beide _pipe/tube _(ital. _tubo_) bedeuten können, aber ganz austauschbar sind die zwei Wörter offenbar nicht.


Ich glaube, dass beide Wörter inhaltlich zwar quasi bedeutungsgleich sind, aber jeweils nur in ganz bestimmten Kontexten idiomatisch verwendet werden können. Hier findet man wohl keine klare Regel, sondern muss auswendig lernen, wann welches Wort passend ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Nochmal zu "Braten in der Röhre" - meine Frau kannte den Ausdruck im Sinne von "schwanger sein". Sie empfindet es ebenfalls als ordinär.
Und es scheint eine von wenigen Formen zu sein, die geschlechtlich unsymmetrisch verwendet werden. Sie meint, es wird praktisch nur von Männern verwendet.
Und das kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Sie meint, es wird praktisch nur von Männern verwendet.
> Und das kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen.


Na ja, das halte ich für übertrieben. Ordinäre, abfällige Ausdrücke über Frauen werden generell wahrscheinlich eher von Männern verwendet, aber je nach Haltung gegenüber der anderen Frau durchaus auch von Frauen.


----------



## Hutschi

> "... Ordinäre, abfällige Ausdrücke über Frauen werden generell wahrscheinlich eher von Männern verwendet"


Das meinte ich mit unsymmetrisch. 
Und ich habe es ja in dieser Art eingeschränkt. ("Sie meint, es wird praktisch nur von Männern verwendet."="..., es wird fast nur von Männern verwendet.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das meinte ich mit unsymmetrisch.


Geschlechtsspezifische Fluch- und Schimpfwörter wäre ein interessantes Thema für soziologische Studien...


----------



## Stef-from-Porto

Guten Tag!
Mir scheint, ein Rohr ist ein vom Menschen hergestelltes, als Leitung funktionierendes Objekt. Eine Röhre ist ein Objekt, das irgendwie an ein Rohr erinnert, aber nicht als solches fabriziert wurde. Also die Londoner Untergrundbahn "Tube" wäre bei uns ein neues Röhre, genau wie ein Fernseher, ein anatomisches Element oder Ofen so genannt werden kann. Ein so großes Rohr, damit Personen durchpassen, ist dann ein Tunnel. Also beim Bau der "Tube" werden Tunnelelemente verbaut, bei Abwassersystemen Rohrsegmente.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich denke mal, ja ein _Rohr_ hat tendenziell einen größeren Duchmesser als eine _Röhre_. Darüber hinaus können _Rohre_ aber auch gebogen verlaufen, was bei _Röhren_ eher nicht der Fall ist. Im diesbezüglichen Sprachgebrauch hat sich im Verlauf der letzten Jahrzehnte aber auch viel gewandelt: Vgl. hier v. a. Heizungsröhren vs Heizungsrohre.


----------

